# Hi everyone, pics included



## M Blaze (Dec 28, 2008)

Im new to this site and reasonably new to growing but not new to smoking. I have been reading this site for a while so I thought it was about time I signed up. Anyway Here are a few pics of the last grow but dont take any notice of the date coz I was too stoned to try ant set it.

Anyway let me know what you think of my last 3 big girls. The pics were taken at the start of the flushing so they were about 10-11 weeks into it.

*LIGHTS ON*


----------



## M Blaze (Dec 28, 2008)

*LIGHTS OFF*


----------



## Boneman (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome to RIU 

Those are some of the nastiest plants I've seen on here. Doood, read the GrowFAQ before posting crap like that!!

HAHAHA DUDE!!!! Holy shite!! Fanfuckingtastic!! What strain is that? WOW great grow bro


----------



## M Blaze (Dec 28, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Welcome to RIU
> 
> Those are some of the nastiest plants I've seen on here. Doood, read the GrowFAQ before posting crap like that!!


Where is the growFAQs and why should I read that before posting? Sorry but as you can see im new to this.


----------



## M Blaze (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh and as for the strain your guess is as good as mine coz I didnt know what they were.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup. I do think he was joking as those are nice looking buds for a first timer, wtg!.


----------



## GreenLeaf420 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice bushes 
And welcome to RIU!


----------



## gregk (Dec 28, 2008)

wow those plants look great! your definately no noob!wish i had the room to grow buds like that.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 28, 2008)

You defiantly got your shit together . Welcome


----------



## M Blaze (Dec 29, 2008)

Cheers guys


----------



## xmissxaliex (Dec 30, 2008)

OH MY GOD! that's a huge harvest you got! Looks so pretty! Awesome!!


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 30, 2008)

sick setup, welcome to RIU


----------



## Boneman (Dec 30, 2008)

M Blaze said:


> Where is the growFAQs and why should I read that before posting? Sorry but as you can see im new to this.


Yes it was a joke...read the whole post.

Freaking nice!! Awesome!! Good job


----------



## squints68 (Jan 2, 2009)

very cool buddy welcome to riu


----------



## Derivs (Jan 2, 2009)

Nothing more I can say than....


----------



## Derivs (Jan 2, 2009)

Well I can add...  and


----------



## z4qqqbs (Jan 3, 2009)

ya dam thats a nice big ass plant....my first yeild wil only be less then a OZ


----------



## M Blaze (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all your replies, we ended up getting just over 4 pound from the 3 plants so we were very happy with that outcome  but im sure that could be improved 





z4qqqbs said:


> ya dam thats a nice big ass plant....my first yeild wil only be less then a OZ




Why will your first plant only produced 1 ounce? Is it indoor and what lighting do you use?


----------



## gottagrow69 (Jan 25, 2009)

how long did you veg and flower for


----------



## M Blaze (Jan 26, 2009)

gottagrow69 said:


> how long did you veg and flower for


Total of about 4 months from when I got the clones which were quite big.


----------



## gottagrow69 (Jan 26, 2009)

thats awesome........ really nice plants


----------



## M Blaze (Jan 26, 2009)

gottagrow69 said:


> thats awesome........ really nice plants


Thanks mate, im very proud of them.


----------



## gottagrow69 (Jan 26, 2009)

how much light did you need for the flowering i got a 400 watt hps.............im growing a ice seed and i want a big yeild not a small 2 ounce plant. do you think if i vegged for an extra month i would a higher yeilding plant?


----------



## jnuggs (Jan 26, 2009)

gottagrow - yes if you veg an extra month you will have a higher yield. Just use your light correctly. Don't let it get too tall. Try LST or something of the nature! Good luck, PEACE


----------



## gottagrow69 (Jan 26, 2009)

alright thanks


----------



## M Blaze (Jan 26, 2009)

The more light the better but I used 4 x 600 watt lights for flowering. LST is a must to help increase the yield but big yields come from big plants so you need to have the room to work with the plant. Also I find that FIMing is a great help too.


----------



## gottagrow69 (Jan 26, 2009)

when you FIM you just do the main stem or can you do it to the whole plant


----------



## M Blaze (Jan 27, 2009)

gottagrow69 said:


> when you FIM you just do the main stem or can you do it to the whole plant


I would only do it to the main shoot at about 12-18 inches tall and that gives it enough main colas to work with. Doing it a few times will slow the growth of the plant too much for my liking.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 2, 2009)

How long did they veg??


----------



## M Blaze (Feb 2, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> How long did they veg??


About 5-6 weeks from memory


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice work how long did you have those on grow ?


----------



## dynamitejack (Feb 3, 2009)

Jesus fuck!!! Those plants are beautiful!


----------

